# Has anyone cut off a finger cooking?



## tomandlu (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for the rather prurient question, but this is for a bit of writing...

Has anyone cut of a finger (at least one joint) accidentally while cooking?

What sort of pain was it (and did the nature of the pain change)?

How intense was the pain?

How did you react? (screams, fainting, making jokes?)

Any contribution very welcome - many thanks...


----------

